# Live Show How best to trigger backing track/samples?



## Andrew Goodwin (May 28, 2015)

It's been a while, but I'm playing a show, a big one for me and I'm trying to figure out the best way to trigger a backing track during a performance. I mostly just compose at home so I wanted to see if there were any cool new methods to do this. 

Mainly it just needs to be reliable! Like I press a button or foot switch and music happens not complete silence. 

I'm playing piano off of Cubase (a Kontakt instance with some samples) on a new macbookpro. I have an ipad and iphone/touch osc and a metal midi footswitch controller(I think it's digidesign has like 15 switches). I want to play the verses without a beat and then 
in each prechorus, trigger the backing instruments and beat. I've got the writing worked out where I have a slight pause so I can adjust to the backing track.

I've played guitar live for years, but never computer/keyboard stuff other than triggering some samples from garage band in 2008. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Or any other tips for playing VIs live.


----------



## mathis (May 28, 2015)

I would use Ableton Live and create scenes which you trigger one after another with your pedal.


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (May 28, 2015)

I'm stuck with Cubase, but I did just remember that I can assign buttons from my nektar. I can at least hit play from my keyboard if nothing else, but I'm hoping to find a way to have the two different choruses loaded as samples that will play then auto stop when the end point is reached.


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (May 28, 2015)

ohh haha I guess this would do it:

https://www.native-instruments.com/...sample-to-play-in-one-shot-mode-in-kontakt-5/


----------



## chimuelo (May 28, 2015)

You might want to check out Bidule if the K5 is pesky.
Cubase projects exported to Bidule are much easier to play with customized MIDI functions rather than the Cubase method.

You could put a different one on every key of a Controller if you want.

Very similar to the old Roland MV-30's Phrase Sequencer.


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (May 28, 2015)

oh cool yeah I will check out bidule, thanks Chimuelo. 

I just want the method to be reliable. I've had guitar cables ripped out, strings break, amp issues, so I'm used to that type of thing, but the midi tech side is new territory for me live. this is fun though


----------



## chimuelo (May 28, 2015)

I started with hardware DAWs in a sense. Hardware MIDI Sequencers like the 500 MKII and QX-1 with Sync'd ADATs, even Reel To Reels.
So live is always easy with an app that isn't meant to make everybody happy.
Cubase and PT, Logic, all great apps but never meant for live work.

I launch clips, trigger special FX, just about anything you want to do can be done.
If you run into a snag guys at the Plogue Bidule forum are really a treat to have around.
I barely know the app compared to them.
Probably never will as I don't have time to be a scientist so they make most of my stuff for me. Free of charge, won't even take a bribe....


----------



## doctornine (May 29, 2015)

Andrew Goodwin @ Thu May 28 said:


> oh cool yeah I will check out bidule, thanks Chimuelo.
> 
> I just want the method to be reliable. I've had guitar cables ripped out, strings break, amp issues, so I'm used to that type of thing, but the midi tech side is new territory for me live. this is fun though




Having learned from past experience, have as much as possible on a pre-recorded backing track.

Playback with your chosen method and play live parts over the top. And yes, I have done a gig with audio running from a macbook in either ableton or iTunes ( ! ) while playing live over it from synths on an iPad. 
And take a backup on a portable CD player.

Unless you have a ton of gear and other alternative options, then this is the safest way. The more bits of technology you introduce, the more opportunities you present for critical equipment failure.


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (May 29, 2015)

great tip doctornine! Like a backup guitar in case a string breaks. Yeah I could imagine if the new laptop just lost it for some reason I'd be out. It's easy to borrow an amp, guitar or drums at shows, but not midi setups or sample libraries. I'll be bringing my old i pod and phone with the tracks on them. lappy has an SSD so that should solve the whole hard drive skip issue if the stage rattles at any point.

and thanks again Chimuelo. I've been thinking it'd be fun to play some composing type stuff live a few times a year. Seems like now the tech is definitely there especially something like bidule. I hadn't used them till last night, but the drum pads on my nektar are quite nice for triggering samples and they are out of the way so I won't accidentally trigger them when I don't intend too. I just need to test the software stuff a lot.


----------



## chimuelo (May 29, 2015)

Yeah those Pads are even better than Keys due to their size.
I used a QuNexus for clip launching until I got my Physis K4.
Bought it because of the Polyphonic Aftertouch.
MIDI'd it into my Solaris since it has PAT Source and Destination as a modulator, kind of sucked, so I switched it into my audio triggering device.

Great to hear of other guys using technology live.
In Vegas everyone uses it from the showrooms to the lounges.

I had a trio using Sequenced Oberheim DMX Kick and snare w/ Alesis MIDI FX, and a 360 Systems EPROM based MIDI Bass Pedal. First guy on the Strip to have a hardware MIDI sequncer.
Using a live drummer with a radio shack realistic IEM, and a large breasted female singer, we knocked 'em dead.
Best thing about it was nobody knew I was sequencing, we incorporated it into the Madonna, Benetar, Heart songs and even my Ensoniq Mirage had a Guitar sample nobody ever heard.
So everyone else was sucking doing cheeseball Sinatra, What's Up Pussy Cat Tom Jones jive, we made them dance.

Just coming from a guy with ideas I never get to use, maybe in the future have people sit in with you like a live Kareoke band, but give them a mic into a digitech harmonizer so they can experience the technology.
You'll sell like Hot Cakes.........


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Jun 15, 2015)

Hey guys I just wanted to say thanks for all the advice! @chimuelo, @doctornine, @mathis. 

The live show went extremely well! The attendance was 500+ and we sold lots of merch. I had no issues with Kontakt using the drum pads on my nektar and going out through the presnous fire studio mobile. Kontakt was set to one-shot mode and additionally the sustain pedal, when released, would stop the sample (if something went horribly wrong). I also had backups of the tracks on my iPhone worst case. I will definitely incorporate that into more songs next time. Here's the song we wrote recorded and played live:

https://awakeawake.bandcamp.com/track/live-to-death


The piano wasn't the most responsive, but I liked the sound.


----------

